# Our poodle...



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

She still has some issues with not listening at the dog park..(i know all dogs struggle.. but she is different... really not listening)..

and she literally kills all her stuffy toys.. 

i'd love to play fetch with her.. but she doesn't like the ball...:S


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry but your pics are not showing up.

What a lovely thing to do to save this girl. She will settle and learn in time. I dont know why ppl have to kennel their dogs and not train them in anyway. It must be horrible to live like that for the poor dog.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Many breeders have too may dogs. They don't get socialized for a regular dog life and only know a backyard. Then when they get placed later they don't know how to behave. Thank goodness there are people like you around. Glad to hear you took her in.


----------



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

some more pictures


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG how stunning is she. Just beautiful


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello!  She is just darling! Your other dogs are precious too!!!


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

She is beautiful!!

My Grandma took in a kennel dog (Mini schnauzer) who lived in a kennel at the breeders for 5 years. She had been shown and bred, and always kept really thin for show... she looked like death when my Grandma adopted her. 

It took a good solid year to train her not to scarf her food without swallowing, but now she will sit before she eats and wait for a command to tell her it's OK... She does plenty of tricks and is a very smart and loving girl. She was very skiddish for a couple years and loud noises still scare her... and cameras for some reason? But she doesn't have accidents anymore and she is very well behaved. 

What I'm getting at is that with hard work and dedication you can bring out the best in any dog... You are a very special person to take on a challenge like that and it sounds like your dog is a very special girl! Good luck!


----------



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

Drea still DRINKS her food..

however we trained her to sit before she eats.. and we give her a OK then she eats..

I know it is really bad.. but I do not have a clue how to fix it.. 

Everytime she eats.. I am worried she will get bloated.. 

She is very obsessed with food and card boards..

But I see her improving every day..


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

If You Don't Already Do It, Feed Her Elevated. I Believe They Digest The Food Better When Fed Elevated. 

She Really Is A Good Looking Girl. She Has A Long Muzzle Which Ive Been Told Is Something To Appreciate In Poodle's. The Longer The Muzzle The Better....thats What Im Told.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I wondered about feeding elevated because in the poodle book I just bought it said not to feed the Standards elevated...something to do with bloat. But I don't understand why that would make a difference. Maybe someone else on here could explain their thoughts on that?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Drea is a pretty girl! You did a great thing by saving such a 
precious poodle.


----------



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

A little incident happened today at the dog park.

Me and my bro. in law went to the dog park.(our wives are in BC)

anyhow, They have 2 dogs: Stella (neo. mastiff) and Raven (am. staff x lab). And their dogs are nice, have never been aggressive towards any dogs..(I've known them for 5 years now..)

Raven is VERY VERY obssessed with fetching the ball.. 

Raven was playing fetch like everyday, and Drea loves to chase anything that runs(which I haven't been able to train her not to..)...

so Drea ran after Raven as usual.. and they have been playing about 15 minutes.. and all the sudden Raven grabbed Drea's neck and started swinging.. 

Drea was in so much pain.. she had pretty brutal bite marks. 2 DEEP holes on her neck...

I cleaned her and put some anti-biotic cream.. 

But I am very upset that this happened...

Raven has never done this before, she loves playing ball with other dogs..

I hope I can figure something out..

I am still a little freaked about this incident.. Hope my post made sense..


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: "I wondered about feeding elevated because in the poodle book I just bought it said not to feed the Standards elevated...something to do with bloat. But I don't understand why that would make a difference. Maybe someone else on here could explain their thoughts on that?"

I read that because of the deep chest, poodles are susceptible to bloat and the elevated food bowls as well as citric acid in the food has been linked to bloat. I've also read that the studies are not conclusive, so I don't really know what to believe. I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that is horrible!!! Poor girl... Did you take her to the vet? If not, you might want to consider taking her if there's any sign of infection or if she seems excessively tired or sluggish... and in the meantime give her extra praise and affection. That is so sad, and your brother in law must feel terrible!!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

wonderfulremark: wow, that sounds like it was scary. I hope your dog is alright.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh no! Poor baby! I hope she's fine.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG the poor thing...


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello, My 4 m16 week puppy also inhales his food, one woman suggested putting golf balls in his food that he would have to eat areound - too scary for me - he'd inhale the golf balls. Then another person suggested putting a soup can in the food bowl, they have to eat around it, takes longer. Also, are you feeding twice a day? You can also spread it out on a cookie sheet. My 12 year old Newfie had the same problem, then he did bloat and surgery , etc. We then had to soak his food for every meal. I may try the can myself in the food bowl.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

She is sooo pretty  What a lovely black coat she has. Glad she has found a good home! I hope she is ok from her issue at the park. Poor Baby, and Poor you! I would have scared me half to death.

I tried to get Jazz to eat from an elevated bowl. I've heard bigger dogs do better that way, but I've also heard to opposite. She prefers to lay down to eat so oh well. 


-Leia


----------



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

We are feeding Drea twice a day,

We changed her bowl to a REALLY wide dish, and she seems slowing down when she is eating.

We talk to our vet, and she said, we should not feed her elevated... so we are listening to her, but people have different opinions on the elevated dish .

Also the vet said, a little bit of scrap food(i am assuming a bit of wetted food) will help to prevent bloat, rather than feeding her just dry food. But we weren't so sure about this.. so we are not doing the scrap food thing.

anyhow she is doing better, we haven't gone to the dog park recently.. I am teaching her some good leash manner.... 

I am going to pick up a Gentle leader or halti.. hopefully it works.!


----------

